# joined the nascar race in the bay



## lighttackle2fun (Dec 22, 2007)

I Hit the bay yesterday to look for some reds. Or as I like to call it, Nascar in the bay. For those who have not experienced the fall red fish run, you may not get what I mean by nascar in the bay. 
Its literally a race to the fish. All eyes are open and when you see a boat take off, you best bet you will see a fleet behind the lead boat, chasing them to the fish. "Btw I am posting a 34mph speed limit so I dont get passed! Lol" 

Its a blast and so I took a coworker with me and another friend. John had never caught big bull reds so I knew he would be in for a treat and we were not disappointed. 

As we are cruising I look at my machine 










So we drop down and we all hook up. This was the case just about every time we found the schools. We landed 34 fish. It was a great day and the weather was perfect. We had 13- 15 boats working and I didnt see any crazy issues. I expect some issues, especially when you have many boats and this type of fishing so I take everything with a grain of salt and enjoy what I came to enjoy. 

We did just that and John caught 12 of the reds. Lost many more. Fyi stay away from tsunami buck tail jigs at acedamy, we broke 4. Spro jigs are the way to go....







































































Fun day!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

that's some big reds! and a lotta fun!!!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

I was stuck at work..... Nooooooooo!!!!!:wallbash: U GUYS KILLED IT OUT THERE AWSOME JOB FELLAS :thumbup:


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great post and pics! You guys set the standard how to handle a big fish for pics too!


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Heck yeah....man what a time for my motor to be broke down..


----------



## jsnbrdgs82 (Jun 30, 2014)

That's it....I'm buying a boat..


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice reds !!!


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

The fact that you are able to lift you arms to type a report after landing so many is impressive. I fought 9 one night and had to keep the drop net nearby, b/c I thought my shoulder was going to fall off.


----------



## Ga Transplant (Feb 26, 2012)

Next time you feel the need to show someone this new experience, I'd love to tag along....looks like a great time for all. Great report. Fish-on! GT :thumbup:


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

On the tsunami jigs, was it the hooks breaking or the lure coming unwrapped?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Awesome trip guys !


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Good fun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lighttackle2fun (Dec 22, 2007)

Fisherdad1 said:


> On the tsunami jigs, was it the hooks breaking or the lure coming unwrapped?


The hooks broke while fighting the fish, at the led.

It was very disappointing. Trying to save a buck or two cost us several fish.

Thanks for the comments!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Excellent report. 

I've got some commercial jig designs that I really like but, just like the ones you are talking about, they cut corners on hook quality or they weaken the hook shanks with lead pouring temperature. 

Very frustrating. Nothing worse than doing the work, finding the fish, hooking the fish...only to have hook failure. If they really like them and you like them, you have to loosen the drag and just take longer to close the deal.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

I didn't kno John Ross knew how to fish. They must have been thickl  Red fishing is fun but u got nothing but pics . U should have 2 in & 1 over the slot. It's Bull "red" Crap.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Sorry, I skipped over this thread a couple times- but great job! Looks like a fun day on the water! Bet y'all felt the result from tugging on those logs the next day?!



jsnbrdgs82 said:


> That's it....I'm buying a boat..


What took ya so long?


----------



## Blazer1993 (Sep 15, 2014)

Nice fish fellas! I have been out several times and have been seeing them on the surface as well as the bottom. Where about were y'all finding the action? My best luck has been slap in the middle of the bay.


----------



## captaindye251 (Oct 12, 2014)

So what size rod/line would you use to catch something that big? I'd hate to break a rod, ya know?


----------



## Capt. John Rivers (Jul 28, 2012)

captaindye251 said:


> So what size rod/line would you use to catch something that big? I'd hate to break a rod, ya know?


Hello Captaindye,
I posted this a while back on another thread, hopefully it helps people out.

The fall redfish run is a lot of fun for all anglers in our area.
It started around Halloween and will last till around mid February then it starts to taper off.

Here are a few tips that might help you out.


*1.----* 1.5 –2 oz Spro Jig ( colors White, Pink, Chartreuse or Red ) - tipped with a 4” curly tail grub – White, Pink, Chartreuse or Red on the grubs, you can use same color or cross color on the jigs or match, it doesn't matter. I usually keep it the same color.

I don’t use top-water much because of birds diving on the plug and causing problems. I do use a top-water when birds are not around. But I take the front hook off and just have the back treble hook on, this way I can grab the plug if need be and also it doesn’t do too much damage to the fish.

I also don’t troll for them much or if any, not that it's not a good way to catch them, but the large trolling plugs have very large hooks and cause a lot of damage to the fish. These are our breeders so we need to take care of them. You can use the jig I mentioned or just a plain 1.5 oz jig with a 6” lazer tail attached; you’ll do fine a lot ofanglers catch them this way.

_*2. ----*_ 7’ –8’ Heavy to Med Heavy Rod with a 5000 spinning reel. I use two style of rods, the Wright & McGill Blair Wiggins Rods with aStradic 5000 and a Med Hev 7' St. Croix Rod with a Stradic 5000. I even have some older Penn Conquers I still use from time to time. Like stated in one of the posts above, you can catch these fish on 4000 style reels fine, but the fight is gonna be longer and you'll wear them down more, also your reel won't last as long over time. I still get a very good fight with these fish on the 5000 style reels but not too long to wear the fish to death but very enjoyably.

_*3. ----*_ 30 Lb Braid on the main line with 50 lb leader about 3 ft long no swivel; I tie a uni to uni knot.

*4. -----* When you see the birds or fish schooled up ( _*DON’T RUN UP IN THE MIDDLE OF THE SCHOOL!*_ ) Stay far out just enough to cast a jig and let it sink for a few seconds and start working it back. If the fish are in the area you’ll hook up in just a few seconds usually. What I do is once I spot the school I motor over fast just like everyone else, ( we call this run and gunning to the fish), but then I put my motor in neutral and coast slowly towards the school so as not to spook the fish.
When there a lot of boats working the fish they are very spooky.
During these run and gun periods, be every careful and know your surroundings, as I've seen as many as 7-12 boats chasing these schools. 

*5.* ----- If you see a lot of boats chasing a school, a good idea is to go around and head them off, let them come to you, I’ve done this many times. Or just sit tight, let everyone leave, and the school you were working will pop back up and you'll have it all to yourself. For a minute, anyway.

_*6.*_ ----- Give the other boats room and just be polite. If you show up to a school and people are fighting fish, go slow around them, watch your bottom machine, (usually other boats will tell you where they are) and then toss out and have fun.

_*7.*_ ----- When the school sounds ( means goes down ) and another school pops up ( _*DON’T TAKE OFF FAST WHEN AROUND BOATS THIS CREATES WAKES AND OTHER BOATS MIGHT BE FIGHTING FISH – which could cause someone to fall down! *_) motor out slow away from the crowd then take off. You'd be surprised how many people just take off so they can be the first to the school, not thinking about the consequences of their wakes and almost knocking down people.
*Remember our clients are not used to being on boats and they don't have the sea legs like we do*.

*8 ----* Lastly remember it's fishing and not everyday is it going to be fish after fish, even during the fall redfish run, I've gone out some days during the run and scratched my head just like other guys wondering where they are and what's up. Either the tides not right, or they just aren't popping (meaning not coming to the surface) they are staying below, which that's when a very good bottom machine comes into play. I put a new Humminbird 999ci HD si on my Triton and I'm excited to use the new side scan to help locate the big schools.


*I didn't add this to the last post about proper handling of big reds.

Careful handling is a must for these large fish especially for the females. They should be handled with great care and never hung vertically for photos. According to biologists, when taking these fish out of the water to get that trophy photo, the fish should be supported in the belly area to prevent ripping of the egg sac inside the fish also so their organs are not damaged.

--------------------------* 
_*Hope this helped you and anyone else who reads this.
Have a safe and fun bull redfish run this fall/winter and if you don't have a boat and would like to set up a trip with me to catch these fun drag screamers, give me a shout. If I'm all booked up, I can pass your name to another professional guide, such as Capt. Wes Rozier, Chris Williams, Brant Peacher, Brad King, and Chase Crosby, just to name a few.

Tight Lines... John
850-341-9816
www.megabiteinshore.com*_


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Capt. John Rivers said:


> Hello Captaindye,
> I posted this a while back on another thread, hopefully it helps people out.
> 
> The fall redfish run is a lot of fun for all anglers in our area.
> ...





grab a broom stick drill a hole through it attach your dogs leash add the hook from your gaff and tip it with a hot dog and cast in the middle of the cloud and u will hook up


----------



## captaindye251 (Oct 12, 2014)

HAHAHA! Good idea Lim-It-Out. Capt. John, thank you brother.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

captaindye251 said:


> HAHAHA! Good idea Lim-It-Out. Capt. John, thank you brother.


it works dont make a mockery of me hahahaha


----------

